# Moebius Space Clipper question



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

On the old Aurora _2001_ Pan Am Space Clipper kit, the tail cone could be removed to display a hypothetical nuclear engine.










The new Moebius kit, of course, has no engine parts. But the aft side of the bulkhead between the front and tail sections has molded-in detail (structural bracing, door outlines) that's very similar to, if not exactly the same as, the Aurora kit. Was this done for modelers who wish to leave the tail section removable and add their own engines? I can't think of another reason why that detail would be there.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

SFAIK the Moebius kit was tooled based on the Aurora and Airfix models, using the best features of each. The toolmakers apparently left superfluous interior structures that weren't necessary because the kit didn't include the engine area.


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

I've still got my Aurora clipper from the '60s. I'll have to admit the removable tail section and engine always seemed a bit superfluous to me. I would have preferred a cockpit and passenger area, though at that scale, it might have been pretty small.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I had the Original Aurora back in the day and I loved that engine, I was very disappointed when I heard the new Moebius version of this kit wouldn't include this detail and couldn't be bothered buying one. On the bright side though I found an Original on Ebay for $45.00 :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Paper Hollywood said:


> ...I would have preferred a cockpit and passenger area...


You mean like this? :wave:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

scotpens said:


> ...The new Moebius kit, of course, has no engine parts. But the aft side of the bulkhead between the front and tail sections has molded-in detail (structural bracing, door outlines) that's very similar to, if not exactly the same as, the Aurora kit. Was this done for modelers who wish to leave the tail section removable and add their own engines? I can't think of another reason why that detail would be there.


Probably because it would have cost more to remove that detail from the molds. There's really no reason to spend time and money on removing detail that won't be seen when the model is built.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> Probably because it would have cost more to remove that detail from the molds. There's really no reason to spend time and money on removing detail that won't be seen when the model is built.


But why would that detail be there in the first place? The Moebius Space Clipper is an all-new tooling from completely new patterns, not simply a repop or back-engineered version of the Aurora kit.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not sure why people still think this is based on the old kit for some reason. Moebius has said it is an all new tool many times. Side by side, they are definitely not the same, modified tool or otherwise. I think that was an internet rumor before the kit came out. I think Moebius just copied similar details of the old kit, maybe figuring someone would do a resin engine kit for it.

I for one would love to see an aftermarket resin engine insert for the Moebius kit.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A detailed passenger interior and some type of cockpit would have been a better idea than a fictional engine,as did by Aurora.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> A detailed passenger interior and some type of cockpit would have been a better idea than a fictional engine,as did by Aurora.


Fictional engine?...The whole kit is fictional 
I'm all for Pauls cockpit...Looks cool :thumbsup:
But I'll team that up with the 'Old School' engine anyday and have a Super cool kit:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I wonder how many modelers would buy resin replicas of the Aurora kit's engine parts for their Moebius Clipper. Have the aftermarket guys considered this?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

scotpens said:


> But why would that detail be there in the first place? The Moebius Space Clipper is an all-new tooling from completely new patterns, not simply a repop or back-engineered version of the Aurora kit.


Yeah, I had forgotten that when I made my previous post.

I suppose it's possible Moebius had something planned for that part of the kit, but discarded the idea after the molds were made. Of course, that's pure speculation.


----------



## lcuny (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks pretty good look, very powerful support what. Look forward to seeing more


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

scotpens said:


> I wonder how many modelers would buy resin replicas of the Aurora kit's engine parts for their Moebius Clipper. Have the aftermarket guys considered this?


I would...I always thought this was the coolest part of the kit 
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd prefer a set of correct wings!


----------

